# pasado simple de andar



## Rosarina

Hola a todos, 
estoy en medio de una discusión con mis compañeros de oficina que afirman que el pasado del verbo "andar" es "yo andé", cosa que para mi es definitivamente una bestialidad! Estoy confundida o que? están todos contra mí! Y aunque en las conjugaciones del word reference aparece el que para mí es obviamente el correcto "yo anduve", insisten en que están ambos aceptados y que decir "yo andé" es perfectamente correcto! Por favor, algún entendido en el tema que me dé una mano!
La cuestión es que yo soy argentina y en la escuela siempre me dijeron que "andé" es totalmente incorrecto y todos ellos son españoles. Puede ser que aquí en españa esté aceptado como bueno??
Mil gracias! Saludos!


----------



## marcoszorrilla

*Es irregular*:
Yo anduve
tu anduviste
el anduvo
nosotros anduvimos
vosotros andivisteis
ellos anduvieron


----------



## Rosarina

mil gracias, ahora me toca convencerlos, no dan brazo a torcer, es mi opinion contra la de 10 personas más! me parece muy fuerte que gente preparada cometa estos errores! tanto que me han hecho dudar a mi!
Gracias otra vez por tu rápida respuesta y un saludo!
Rosarina


----------



## Talant

Hola Rosarina,

La mejor forma de convencerlos: Entra en www.rae.es, pulsa en el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas y consulta la palabra "andar". sale esto:

andar. ‘Moverse, normalmente caminando’. Verbo irregular: v. conjugación modelo (→ apéndice 1, n.º 19). Las formas con la raíz irregular anduv- del pretérito perfecto simple o pretérito de indicativo (anduve, anduviste, etc.), pretérito imperfecto o pretérito de subjuntivo (anduviera o anduviese, anduvieras o anduvieses, etc.) y futuro de subjuntivo (anduviere, anduvieres, etc.) son las únicas admitidas hoy en la norma culta. *Así pues, no se consideran correctas las formas de estos tiempos con la raíz regular and-: andé, andaste, andara o andase, andaras o andases, etc.*

saludos


----------



## SpiceMan

Rosarina said:


> insisten en que están ambos aceptados y que decir "yo andé" es perfectamente correcto! Por favor, algún entendido en el tema que me dé una mano!


Andé está perfecto, en por ejemplo: "Nunca *anduve* por Andé, un pueblito de Francia de unos 1000 habitantes, pero me contaron que es muy lindo".


----------



## Jellby

Es un error muy corriente que yo mismo cometo 

Siempre queda el recurso de decir "manduve" por "mandé" y de conjugar el verbo "anduvir"


----------



## Rosarina

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas, pero pueden creer que me siguen discutiendo y me metí en la página de la Real Academia española!! ya no sé que más pruebas necesitan! Sé que es un error fácil de cometer pero hay que aceptar cuando es obvio que está gramaticalmente mal dicho!
Saluditos a todos, y Spiceman espero poder visitar "Andé" en breve! debe ser muy lindo.
Besos desde Valencia


----------



## Bronte

Rosarina, no te hagas mala sangre si no consigues convencerlos, ya dijo Machado que en España de diez cabezas, nueve embisten y una piensa jeje.


----------



## Rosarina

Gracias Bronte, me hiciste reír!!! Que tengas una linda tarde!


----------



## pejeman

Rosarina:

A lo mejor te están jugando una broma. Acá en México corre un chiste muy famoso, de un sacerdote que tuvo que poner al sacristán a decir el sermón de la resurrección de Lázaro, sirviendo el cura de apuntador. Y entonces llegaron al punto en que el sacristán dijo:

-Y entonces Lázaro andó.

El cura replicó:

-Anduvo, pendejo. (idiota)

Y el sacristán agregó, para los fieles:

-Bueno, anduvo pendejo un tiempo, pero luego se compuso.

Saludos


----------



## owtty

bueno rosarina hay varios tiempos pasados......a cual te refieres con "andar"

ya que está:

PASADO IMPERFECTO:
yo andaba
tu andabas 
el andaba
nosotros andabamos
vosotros andabais
ellos andaban

PASADO COMPUESTO
yo habia andado
tu habias andado
el habia andado
etc.

PASADO CONTINUO:
Yo estaba andando
Tu estabas andando
el estaba andando
etc

PASADO PERFECTO ???
Yo anduve por el pueblo
tu anduviste por ahi
el-ella anduvo por las calles buscando quien lo quisiera
nosotros anduvimos por esos parajes
etc

Rosarina,  solo los corronchos dicen "Yo andé"  OK?

osea, gente inculta pero lo mas triste no es ser inculto CLARO QUE NO, lo mas triste es ser inculto Y NO QUERER SALIR DE LA IGNORANCIA..!

esto, para tus compañeros de la office....

saludos desde colombia


----------



## jmx

pejeman said:


> -Bueno, anduvo pendejo un tiempo, pero luego se compuso.


Otra versión del chiste en el post #6 de este hilo :

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=137529

No he podido comprobar lo que dice el post #5 del mismo hilo. En todo caso, yo ya había oído un chiste similar en España. De manera que si el mismo chiste se cuenta en México, Argentina y España, parece claro que "anduvo" y "anduviera" son formas cultas en todas partes, que probablemente han desaparecido del lenguaje espontáneo desde hace tiempo.


----------



## Jellby

jmartins said:


> parece claro que "anduvo" y "anduviera" son formas cultas en todas partes, que probablemente han desaparecido del lenguaje espontáneo desde hace tiempo.



Han desaparecido para algunos, mucha gente sigue diciendo "anduvo" y "anduviste" cuando corresponde.

No extrapolemos a partir de los chistes, por que por esa regla de tres, yo puedo deducir que la "r" no se pronuncia:

- Quiero "colgate".
- Y yo, escupite y matate


----------



## atenea_84

Rosarina said:


> Gracias a todos por sus respuestas, pero pueden creer que me siguen discutiendo y me metí en la página de la Real Academia española!! ya no sé que más pruebas necesitan!
> Besos desde Valencia



¿Sabes lo que pasa? Que aquí en Valencia todo o casi todo el mundo conjuga el pasado de andar de esa forma: andé, andaste, andó... En mi vida he oído a nadie de Valencia decir "yo anduve". Suena "demasiado culto", aunque técnicamente es lo correcto, lo sé. En otras zonas de España puede que sea un error grave decir "andé,andaste..."  pero aquí es que se dice así normalmente. El laísmo ("la dije que viniera") también es incorrecto y hay sitios en los que todo el mundo habla así y no por eso son personas incultas. Cada región tiene sus "errores típicos".


----------



## Jigoku no Tenshi

No sé si en Valencia de España se escucha mucho "Ande" como pasado simple de andar, pero en el caso de Valencia de Venezuela, es "Anduve", y a pesar de cualquier otro error gramatical que puedan tener los pobladores de mi tierra, pobre del niño que se le ocurra decir eso, sobretodo en la escuela, porque si no lo fastidian sus compañeros por el error, la maestra lo corrige con la regla , no mentira, solo lo corrige hablando . Pero hablando de chistes, ese detalle siempre se corrige, a un nivel que pasa esto:

Un hombre que tenía fama de aventurero le contaba su última travesía a sus amigos y les dice:

- Estaba en el campo perdido y conseguí un sendero y andé y andé

Los amigos le corrigen y le dicen -¡Anduve!, el hombre continua y les dice:

- Gracias, Si, Si, después, llegue a una carretera y andé y andé

Los amigos le corrigen y le dicen -¡Anduve!, el hombre continua y les dice:

- Gracias, no me equivoco mas y después llegue a un río pero como no había puente, me metí en el río y naduve y naduve

Para que vean que de tanto corregir, se puede llegar a confusiones


----------



## Julián Martínez

Si, lo confieso, soy un inculto militante, y somos casi todos por aquí, será que como somos vecinos de los valencianos usamos las mismas palabras, por el sureste no conjugamos el verbo andar de forma irregular, lo hacemos regular: *yo andé, tu andastes*...y el subjuntivo: yo andara, tu andaras... y creo que somos muchos


----------



## Jellby

Julián Martínez said:


> *tu andastes*



¡Toma ya! Sólo con eso creo que ya puedes decir que tienes un idioma propio.

Los niños pequeños también suelen conjugar los verbos como regulares: "yo no cabo", etc. Lo hacen todos, así que es correcto


----------



## Julián Martínez

Hola Jellby, mi anterior post era mas largo pero al intentar responder en el "modo avanzado" me equivoqué y pulsé respuesta rápida, luego no me dejó pegar el texto que había escrito ya que se me había caducado la sesión, en fin, andé de error en error, no voy a volver a escribirlo todo, al fin y al cabo solo hacía un pequeño comentario sobre la norma, la normalización y los normalizadores.
Gracias por lo del idioma a ver si también termino teniendo un territorio autónomo y aprovecho para urbanizarlo. Saludos.


----------



## jmx

Jellby said:


> Han desaparecido para algunos, mucha gente sigue diciendo "anduvo" y "anduviste" cuando corresponde.
> 
> No extrapolemos a partir de los chistes, por que por esa regla de tres, yo puedo deducir que la "r" no se pronuncia:
> 
> - Quiero "colgate".
> - Y yo, escupite y matate


Repito :





> ... parece claro que "anduvo" y "anduviera" son formas cultas en todas partes, que *probablemente* han desaparecido del lenguaje *espontáneo* desde hace tiempo.


Ahora bien, evidentemente no todo el mundo habla de manera espontánea el castellano, hay quien lo habla afectadamente, por supuesto. Supongo que lo llaman "hablar con corrección", en función de unas reglas de corrección inventadas por otras personas.

Por cierto, ¿ de dónde hay que "extrapolar" cómo habla la gente ? ¿ De los tratados de gramática prescriptiva ? ¿ Del señor del telediario ?


----------



## Sofia29

jmartins said:


> Repito :Ahora bien, evidentemente no todo el mundo habla de manera espontánea el castellano, hay quien lo habla afectadamente, por supuesto. Supongo que lo llaman "hablar con corrección", en función de unas reglas de corrección inventadas por otras personas.


 
No termino de entender qué querés decir con esto... ¿que quienes dicen "anduve" no hablan de forma espontánea?


----------



## Gabino

Este hilo me ha causado mucha risa, no solo popr los chistes sino además por la discusión que se ha generado entre andé y anduve. Si voy a Valencia, España no dire anduve, definitivamente. Lo haré cuando esté en Valencia, Venezuela.


----------



## Bronte

Coma mierda, millones de moscas no pueden equivocarse


----------



## jmx

Sofia29 said:


> No termino de entender qué querés decir con esto... ¿que quienes dicen "anduve" no hablan de forma espontánea?


Si cuando estás hablando te corriges sobre la marcha para decir "anduve" en vez de "andé", entonces ya no es lenguaje espontáneo. Cuando eres hablante nativo de una lengua, no necesitas pensar en *cómo* dices las cosas, y así te puedes concentrar en *qué* dices. Pero si desprecias tu propio lenguaje espontáneo, en función de unas supuestas reglas de "corrección", pierdes esa ventaja. Hasta ahora no he oído ni una sola buena razón para renunciar a tal ventaja.

Respecto a si "anduve" es todavía una forma espontánea, parece ser que en Venezuela sí, pero está claro que en otros sitios no.


----------



## Sofia29

jmartins said:


> Si cuando estás hablando te corriges sobre la marcha para decir "anduve" en vez de "andé", entonces ya no es lenguaje espontáneo. Cuando eres hablante nativo de una lengua, no necesitas pensar en *cómo* dices las cosas, y así te puedes concentrar en *qué* dices. Pero si desprecias tu propio lenguaje espontáneo, en función de unas supuestas reglas de "corrección", pierdes esa ventaja. Hasta ahora no he oído ni una sola buena razón para renunciar a tal ventaja.
> 
> Respecto a si "anduve" es todavía una forma espontánea, parece ser que en Venezuela sí, pero está claro que en otros sitios no.


 
Gracias, ahora entiendo. Acá en la Argentina también es espontáneo lo de "anduve", por lo menos en mi región.


----------



## Bronte

También puede uno tomarse la molestia de aprender, leer, informarse y esas cosas tan raras para que el lenguaje espontáneo no fuera un simple eufemismo de jerigonza de analfabetos


----------



## chics

Cierto, por aquí no se dice de modo espontáneo.

Cuando lo oyes detectas que la persona o bien es de fuera o bien un repelente. A nosotros también nos parecen de analfabetos ciertos modismos que se usan mucho en otros lugares. Y lo respetamos como modismo local, pensamos "es de fuera". En Cataluña y Valencia NADIE dice naturalmente _anduve_.


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
En mi entorno se dice "anduve" y cuando oímos a alguien decir "andé" le corregimos con cierta guasa, pero sin ofender.


----------



## mirx

Jellby said:


> Es un error muy corriente que yo mismo cometo
> 
> Siempre queda el recurso de decir "manduve" por "mandé" y de conjugar el verbo "anduvir"


 

Hola Jellby, tu error me suena al mío de *neva, *ya veo que tu también tienes tus opciones.

Nunca había (ni he) escuchado cometer ese error, no creo que en ningún país de América se de ese fenómeno.

Como dicen "ese error no lo cometeríamos ni por error", simplemente es una palabra fuera del vocabulario (en ese sentido).


----------



## heidita

Sofia29 said:


> No termino de entender qué querés decir con esto... ¿que quienes dicen "anduve" no hablan de forma espontánea?


 
Esa es una percepción muy particular de jmartins.

Se oye decir a niños y personas mayores. 
Mi suegra no para de decir "hay que ver lo que andamos ayer", pero de ahí a decir que no es espontáneo decir anduve..
A mí no me parece falta de espontaneidad usar el idioma correctamente, se ve que soy demasiado purista...


----------



## heidita

Rosarina said:


> Hola a todos,
> estoy en medio de una discusión con mis compañeros de oficina que afirman que el pasado del verbo "andar" es "yo andé", cosa que para mi es definitivamente una bestialidad!


 
Para mí también.



> todos ellos son españoles. Puede ser que aquí en España esté aceptado como bueno??


Se ve que en Valencia sí, pero en el resto de España lo dudo a pesar de la percepción de jmartins.


----------



## westie

Rosarina, por un momento creí que estabas hablando de un foro, en lugar de tu trabajo. Ayer mismo (bendito día) me apunté en este foro porque tenía un problema similar al tuyo, pero con "haci" por "así". Sé cómo te sientes y no es fácil. Al final, lo único que puedes decir es que sigan con sus errores, y tú con tus aciertos. Se hace camino al andar.


----------



## jmx

heidita said:


> Se oye decir a niños y personas mayores.


¿ Se les oye decir qué ? ¿ 'andé' o 'anduve' ? Porque si es lo primero, ¿ debo entender que a la gente se le olvida su propia lengua con la edad ?


----------



## lazarus1907

jmartins said:


> ...parece claro que "anduvo" y "anduviera" son formas cultas *en todas partes*, que probablemente *han* *desaparecido *del lenguaje espontáneo desde hace tiempo.


En todas partes? ¿Probablemente ha desaparecido? Entonces a los que se nos escapa "anduve" espontáneamente, ¿qué somos? ¿Extranjeros? ¿Reliquias del pasado? ¿No hablamos español? ¿No estamos en ninguna parte? Puede que en tu círculo de allegados y en tu trabajo no se use, pero en otras partes aún se usa, y no me refiero a catedráticos de filología, sino a gente normal charlando en un bar. Probablemente -como tú dices- ha desaparecido en el ambiente en el que tú te mueves, pero no generalices, que aún no le ha llegado su hora. Como ves, no soy el único que piensa así:


ena 63 said:


> En mi entorno se dice "anduve" y cuando oímos a alguien decir "andé" le corregimos con cierta guasa, pero sin ofender.


¿Qué viene después? ¿Roto también es probable que haya desaparecido (y se usa rompido)?


----------



## claudine2006

Lo que yo estudié en la academia (en Barcelona) cuando estaba preparando el DELE Superior fue "anduve".


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Perdón, pero lo correcto es anduve, y yo cuando a alguien se le escapa andé, me quedo mirándolo con extrañeza.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Aunque sé que *anduve* es la forma correcta, acá todo el mundo dice "andé". Aquí no es signo de falta de educación ni nada (como sí lo es *haiga* u otras cosas). Es más, insistir en decir *anduve* sonaría bastante pedante.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Rosarina:
Estuve a un tris de decirte que les propusieras a tus compañeros de acercarse a este foro para que se convencieran de que lo correcto es *anduve* y no "*andé".* Ahora, a la vista de algunas de las afirmaciones que aquí he leído, prefiero no hacerlo.


----------



## atenea_84

jorge_val_ribera said:


> Aunque sé que *anduve* es la forma correcta, acá todo el mundo dice "andé". Aquí no es signo de falta de educación ni nada (como sí lo es *haiga* u otras cosas). Es más, insistir en decir *anduve* sonaría bastante pedante.



En Valencia (España) ocurre exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## chics

atenea_84 said:


> En Valencia (España) ocurre exactamente lo mismo.


 
Reitero que en Cataluña y Baleares también.
​


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Creo que todos hemos hecho unos estudios en los cuales nos han enseñado lo primero a hablar bien nuestra lengua, y quienes por vagancia, laxitud o ignorancia no lo hagan correctamente, aun en el supuesto de que estos últimos fueren mayoría, no es motivo para blandir la incorrección como bandera y así por el simple motivo de que cuesta menos esfuerzo hablar mal que intentar hacerlo bien dejarnos llevar por la ley del mínimo esfuerzo y degradar la lengua que hemos heredado.

Teniendo en cuenta también que de esta manera se daría lugar a crear más equívocos.

Yo *quepo*, no es lo mismo que yo cabo, ni que yo *cavo*.


----------



## jmx

Bueno, podemos llegar tranquilamente a la conclusión de que unas personas dicen "anduve" y otras "andé". También podemos decir, y esto me parece que nadie lo ha puesto en duda, que los normativistas sólo aceptan "anduve".

Aprovecho para recordarles que no todos creemos en el normativismo.


----------



## Jellby

Estoy seguro de que muchas de las personas que dices "andé" no saben que la forma correcta es "anduve". Claro, la respuesta obvia es que ellos hablan como quieren y no aceptan que un señor en un despacho les diga cómo tienen que hablar.


----------



## jmx

Jellby said:


> Estoy seguro de que muchas de las personas que dices "andé" no saben que la forma correcta es "anduve". Claro, la respuesta obvia es que ellos hablan como quieren y no aceptan que un señor en un despacho les diga cómo tienen que hablar.


Has acertado.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Jellby said:


> Estoy seguro de que muchas de las personas que dices "andé" no saben que la forma correcta es "anduve". Claro, la respuesta obvia es que ellos hablan como quieren y *no aceptan que un señor en un despacho les diga cómo tienen que hablar*.




La Real Academia de la Lengua la componen una élite de personas que han sido promovidas a dicho estatus por su cultura y conocimientos. Su ideología es Heterogénea. De tal manera que seguir sus indicaciones, que no leyes ineludibles no significa en modo alguno adscribirse a tal o cual pensamiento.

Por otra parte si se ha de imitar a alguien, mejor que sea al que se destaca por sus conocimientos que no a quien carece de cultura, me estoy refiriendo en este punto únicamente al lenguaje. No creo que haya nadie en ninguna oficina con un frac obscuro ordenándonos que hablemos de esta o aquella manera, ni en el supuesto que así fuese, tenga alguna comisión por dicho motivo.

Hay gente que presume de no tener ni idea de ordenadores y creo que se equivocan,  porque creo que es una tecnología irrenunciable hoy en día. Otros se vanaglorian de no saber ni como se pone en marcha un móvil y solo queda quien presuma de hablar mal y no me refiero a decir palabras malsonantes sino a no saber expresarse correctamente y sí además de esto pretende crear escuela aun a sabiendas de ello mal vamos.

La lengua es  un precioso legado que nos han ido dejando nuestros antepasados, con sus historias, sus cuentos y sino tenemos capacidad para enriquecerla al menos conservemos aquello que heredamos de fortuna, esto es sin mediar ningún esfuerzo por nuestra parte.

Esto que digo lo hago en favor de la lengua y no en contra de nadie de los que han participado en esta discusión, ni de los que se unieren a ella, ni si quiera de los que simplemente la lean sin opinar nada al respecto.


----------



## heidita

marcoszorrilla said:


> La Real Academia de la Lengua la componen una élite de personas que han sido promovidas a dicho estatus por su cultura y conocimientos.
> .....*La lengua es un precioso legado que nos han ido dejando nuestros antepasados,* con sus historias, sus cuentos y sino tenemos capacidad para enriquecerla al menos conservemos aquello que heredamos de fortuna, esto es sin mediar ningún esfuerzo por nuestra parte.
> 
> Esto que digo lo hago en favor de la lengua y .


 
Agradezco este post ya que parece que hay gente que se vanagloria de "hablar mal" y lo defienden como parte de su cultura particular. 

No puedo por más que decir que es triste si en Valencia no se sabe que el pasado de andar es anduve. Y en caso de saberlo y usarlo mal a posta, si cabe, es aún peor.
La lengua es un legado muy bonito y defender el uso de un vocablo que a todas luces no existe no me parece coherente con este legado.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Estando en un foro de lengua, creo que debemos ser rigurosos con la misma. En los foros de ciencias se es muy riguroso con la ciencia y menos con el idioma. No se trata de ser menos conformista o menos conservador. El progresismo no tiene aquí nada que ver. Se puede ser muy progresista y expresarse con propiedad, respetando unas reglas de juego que se llaman gramática, semántica, sintaxis, ortografía, etc. Distinto es que, pese a nuestro esfuerzo, por desconocimiento no consigamos cumplir con esas reglas. Yo, el primero. Lo que tampoco debemos hacer es que, cuando contravenimos de forma habitual -voluntaria o involuntariamente- las reglas del idioma, saquemos pecho y afirmemos que somos anti “normativistas”. ¡Craso error que solo perjudica al transgresor lingüístico activista! Personalmente, me encanta escuchar a los transgresores de verdad y a los inconformistas de verdad: la mayoría se expresa respetando al máximo su idioma porque saben que para decir lo *que* quieren decir, deben cuidar *cómo* decirlo. 
 
De nuestras propias lagunas no debiéramos defendernos, sino corregirnos. Me parece conmovedor leer cosas como las escritas por *jmartins*:



> “parece claro que "anduvo" y "anduviera" son formas cultas en todas partes, que probablemente han desaparecido del lenguaje espontáneo desde hace tiempo.”


¿Formas cultas? ¿Qué han desaparecido desde hace tiempo? Sin duda, no estamos hablando el mismo idioma… 
Quizá por ser yo mismo un gran ignorante (nadie sabe mejor que yo cuánto lo soy) creo que la ignorancia –la involuntaria, la humilde, la sana- merece el profundo respeto de todos. Lo que no merece respeto es la ignorancia deliberada, afectada y arrogante.


----------



## maidens

*revolución* 
eliminemos los verbos irregulares


----------



## gonza_arg

maidens said:


> *revolución*
> eliminemos los verbos irregulares


Siiiii!!!, solo me queda una duda, como dirías "yo voy", ¿yo iro?   
Gonza


----------



## Sidjanga

gonza_arg said:


> Siiiii!!!, solo me queda una duda, como dirías "yo voy", ¿yo iro?


¿Qué les parece "o"? 
viv-ir --> viv-o
remit-ir --> remit-o
ir --> o

Pero no sé si finalmente me uniría a la revolución, algunos me gustan bastante!  

Saludos


----------



## atenea_84

heidita said:


> No puedo por más que decir que es triste si en Valencia no se sabe que el pasado de andar es anduve. Y en caso de saberlo y usarlo mal a posta, si cabe, es aún peor.



Y a mí me parece triste que en Madrid no sepan distinguir un objeto directo de uno indirecto ("la dije que viniera" es totalmente incorrecto puesto que es objeto indirecto; lo único correcto es "LE dije que viniera"). Y en caso de saber distinguirlo y usarlo mal porque quieren, si cabe, es aún peor.

No se puede juzgar una cultura o una forma de hablar "desde fuera", tomando como referencia la propia cultura o forma de hablar. Tienes que vivirlo desde dentro para comprenderlo. Te digo que si yo me pusiera a decir "anduve" aquí, la gente pensaría que quiero hacerme la culta o la interesante, te digo que aquí es normal decir "andé", aunque sea incorrecto y aunque a ti te suene fatal.

Si nadie se escandaliza por frases cómo "dila que venga" (que es una barbaridad de frase), no veo porqué hay que escandalizarse por otro tipo de errores. O nos escandalizamos por todo y somos radicales en la corrección del lenguaje, o no nos escandalizamos por nada.

Cada persona ve las cosas de una forma en función de su cultura, de lo que tiene alrededor. Y te puedo asegurar que a mí me suena mil veces peor el laísmo que la conjugación regular del pasado de andar.


----------



## lazarus1907

maidens said:


> *revolución*
> eliminemos los verbos irregulares


Como algunos en este foro tienen problemas conjugando verbos irregulares como regulares, permitidme que eche una mano. 

Verbo ser
Yo so
Tú ses
Él se
Nosotros semos
Vosotros seis
Ellos sen

Verbo ir
Yo o
Tú es
Él e
Nosotros imos
Vosotros is
Ellos en

Verbo morir
Yo moro
Tú mores
Él more
Nosotros morimos
Vosotros morís
Ellos moren

Verbo decir
Yo dezo
 Tú deces
 Él dece
 Nosotros decimos
 Vosotros decís
 Ellos decen

Verbo huir
Yo húo
 Tú hues
 Él hue
 Nosotros huimos
 Vosotros huis
 Ellos huen


----------



## Sidjanga

Pues como ya decí arriba yo no so partidaria de la revolución, sin embargo creo que podo acostumbrarme a practicamente cualquier cosa y dezo que "semos" ya existe, así que por qué no, y hazo cuenta que no sabo nada de las antiguas conjugaciones, y ya.
Pero quizá mejor no me moro aquí sino huo y o a otra parte antes de que anocheza y ya no caba nada en mi cabeza.


----------



## heidita

atenea_84 said:


> Y a mí me parece triste que en Madrid no sepan distinguir un objeto directo de uno indirecto ("la dije que viniera" es totalmente incorrecto puesto que es objeto indirecto; lo único correcto es "LE dije que viniera"). Y en caso de saber distinguirlo y usarlo mal porque quieren, si cabe, es aún peor.


En efecto, es peor usarlo mal si sabes que está mal. Estamos totalmente de acuerdo. si bien es cierto que el laísmo y leísmo están bien arraigados en este pueblo, ¡no sé de dónde sacas que es siempre así y que la gente lo dice mal aposta!



> Te digo que si yo me pusiera a decir "anduve" aquí, la gente pensaría que quiero hacerme la culta o la interesante, te digo que aquí es normal decir "andé", aunque sea incorrecto y aunque a ti te suene fatal.


¿Debemos entender que lo dices entonces para no caer en el ridículo, no porque estés convencida de semejante barbaridad?
Aunque es superior a mí cómo diablos se puede caer en el ridículo hablando el castellano correctamente.



> "dila que venga" (que es una barbaridad de frase), no veo porqué hay que escandalizarse por otro tipo de errores. O nos escandalizamos por todo y somos radicales en la corrección del lenguaje, o no nos escandalizamos por nada.


Sí señora, completamente de acuerdo. A mí semejante barbaridad me parece igual de censurable como andé , adaste, andó...




lazarus1907 said:


> Como algunos en este foro tienen problemas conjugando verbos irregulares como regulares, permitidme que eche una mano.
> 
> Verbo ser
> Yo so
> Tú ses
> Él se
> Nosotros semos
> Vosotros seis
> Ellos sen
> 
> Verbo ir
> Yo o
> Tú es
> Él e
> Nosotros imos
> Vosotros is
> Ellos en
> 
> Verbo morir
> Yo moro
> Tú mores
> Él more
> Nosotros morimos
> Vosotros morís
> Ellos moren
> 
> Verbo decir
> Yo dezo
> Tú deces
> Él dece
> Nosotros decimos
> Vosotros decís
> Ellos decen
> 
> Verbo huir
> Yo húo
> Tú hues
> Él hue
> Nosotros huimos
> Vosotros huis
> Ellos huen


 
¡¡¡¡¡Lazarus for ever!!!!!

Y el granito de arena de mi marido:

*Y si dicen, que dizan, mientras que no hazan, y si nos despotrican, que nos despotricen.*
Ha dicho.


----------



## heidita

Víctor Pérez said:


> Estando en un foro de lengua, creo que debemos ser rigurosos con la misma. ....¿Formas cultas? ¿Qué han desaparecido desde hace tiempo? Sin duda, no estamos hablando el mismo idioma…
> .... Lo que no merece respeto es la ignorancia deliberada, afectada y arrogante.


 
Eso creo, no hablamos el mismo idioma.


----------



## Sidjanga

Sigianga said:


> ... sino h*ú*o y o a otra parte ...


Perdón, se me olvidó la tilde.


----------



## jmx

marcoszorrilla said:


> La Real Academia de la Lengua la componen una élite de personas que han sido promovidas a dicho estatus por su cultura y conocimientos. Su ideología es Heterogénea. De tal manera que seguir sus indicaciones, que no leyes ineludibles no significa en modo alguno adscribirse a tal o cual pensamiento.


Sí lo significa, significa seguir la ideología *prescripcionista* o *normativista* en el lenguaje. Desgraciadamente hay poca información en castellano sobre el tema en la red.

Para no repetirnos, recomiendo mirarse este hilo, donde ya hemos discutido el tema :

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=215055


----------



## yserien

Los localismos por bien arraigados que estén no pueden suplantar los díctados,primero de la RAE y luego de profesores, maestros, lecturas etc. Yo considero "andé" un localismo y me gustaría que alguien me diga en que parte de Valencia se dice "andé". Ya llevo aqui viviendo un montón de años y nunca escuché tal.


----------



## yserien

Llevo en Valencia muchos años, nunca escuché "andé" díganme en que parte se dice así. ¿Alguien lo ha visto escrito ? Los localismos y vulgarismos no hacen ley. Digan "andé" si quieren, pero no pretendan que los demás lo aceptemos.


----------



## Owttye

sofi, _supongo_ que lo q quieren decir con "hablar de forma espontanea" quiere decir "sin refinarse en el hablar"...osea hablar impulsivamente despreciando las reglas del buen hablar.

esa, es mi suposion sobre "forma espontánea".


----------



## lazarus1907

jmartins said:


> Sí lo significa, significa seguir la ideología *prescripcionista* o *normativista* en el lenguaje.


Estos señores están cumpliendo con una tarea en la que creen, y que muchos -entre los cuales me incluyo yo- consideran muy importante. No imponen nada a nadie, que yo sepa. Si no te gusta lo que hacen, no leas lo que publican y punto. Tú tienes tu propia visión, que parece ser exactamente la opuesta, pero tu actitud es aún más extrema que la de estos señores, pues da la impersión de que te parece mal que alguien defienda ideologías normativistas. ¿Es que no tenemos derecho a pensar como queramos? ¿O es que tenemos que hacer lo que a ti te gusta porque no te gustan las gramáticas normativas?

Rosamarina estaba hablando de si era correcto "anduve". Si no hay norma, la palabra "correcto" carece de significado, así que todo lo que estás escribiendo está de más (como de costumbre), porque ella parece interesada en la norma, y tú solo estás interesado en criticarlas.


----------



## Jellby

Owttye said:


> sofi, _supongo_ que lo q quieren decir con "hablar de forma espontanea" quiere decir "sin refinarse en el hablar"...osea hablar impulsivamente despreciando las reglas del buen hablar.



Exacto, igual que comer de forma espontánea significa masticar con la boca abierta, empujar con los dedos y limpiarse con la manga.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

jmartins said:


> Sí lo significa, significa seguir la ideología *prescripcionista* o *normativista* en el lenguaje. Desgraciadamente hay poca información en castellano sobre el tema en la red.



Craso error es considerar a la Academia como  una ideología, no se presentan a ningunas elecciones, no representan a ningún partido, no cobran ninguna comisión porque nosotros hablemos bien o mal.

A nadie se le obliga a hablar bien, de hecho la mayoría no lo hace. Sin embargo veo que haces una interpretación torticera al aplicar el punto de vista materialista, por el que, según yo supongo, tu me corregirás si me equivoco, el hablante es equiparado al lumpe proletario y el académico a una superestructura ociosa que no tiene otra cosa que hacer que constreñir al trabajador hasta en su forma de hablar, imponiendo normas y prescripciones para hacerlo mas esclavo aún.


----------



## Owttye

sofi, _supongo_ que lo q quieren decir con "hablar de forma espontanea" quiere decir "sin refinarse en el hablar"...osea hablar impulsivamente despreciando las reglas del buen hablar.

esa, es mi suposion sobre "forma espontánea".
​


----------



## Maruja14

Jellby said:


> Exacto, igual que comer de forma espontánea significa masticar con la boca abierta, empujar con los dedos y limpiarse con la manga.


 

Y tirarse pedos y soltar eructos.

Sobre las formas cultas en el hablar, siempre me ha hecho gracia esto del verbo andar, porque la señora que trabajaba en casa de mi madre (actualmente tiene 87 años) que la pobre no sabe casi ni leer, jamás ha equivocado el "andé" con "anduve" y de ella lo aprendí yo siendo pequeña, cuando aún conjugaba mal los verbos. Nunca se me ha ocurrido pensar que esta pobre señora sea afectada y poco espontánea en el habla, la verdad, más bien todo lo contrario. Ella siempre ha dicho "endeverde" ("en vez de") y no hemos conseguido enseñarle a nombrar el "euro". Pero si vosotros lo decís, empezaré a pensar que nunca ha sido espontánea en el hablar.


----------



## lazarus1907

Maruja14 said:


> Pero si vosotros lo decís, empezaré a pensar que nunca ha sido espontánea en el hablar.


¡Nada, nada! Esa señora es otra más que intenta imponernos a todos su criterio normativista a la fuerza y que se esfuerza por usar "_las reglas de corrección inventadas por otras personas_". Esta mujer probablemente es de Venezuela, no sabe hablar espontáneamente y sin afectación, y el esfuerzo de decir "anduve" no le deja concentrarse en lo que dice.


----------



## Maruja14

Lo siento, ella es de Piedrahita (Ávila). ¡Pobrecita mía! Si supiera que la pongo como ejemplo del buen hablar, se moría.


----------



## Jigoku no Tenshi

lazarus1907 said:


> ¡Nada, nada! Esa señora es otra más que intenta imponernos a todos su criterio normativista a la fuerza y que se esfuerza por usar "





lazarus1907 said:


> _las reglas de corrección inventadas por otras personas_". Esta mujer probablemente es de Venezuela, no sabe hablar espontáneamente y sin afectación, y el esfuerzo de decir "anduve" no le deja concentrarse en lo que dice.


 
Hola

No entiendo que quieres decir con lo de 



lazarus1907 said:


> Esta mujer probablemente es





lazarus1907 said:


> de Venezuela, no sabe hablar espontáneamente y sin afectación, y el esfuerzo de decir "anduve" no le deja concentrarse en lo que dice.


 pero como venezolano te digo que con respecto al tema de discusión es natural decir anduve, como exprese antes, sólo lo dicen los niños muy pequeños, es igual a decir "cabo" por "quepo" por lo menos en mi país solo los niños lo dicen, y no creo que el hablar de manera correcta por tener el conocimiento de lo que se supone es correcto limite nuestra la espontaneidad al decir lo que pensamos puesto que es como manejar un carro sincrónico, en un principio si no sabemos manejarlo, nos cuesta manejarlo, pero después con el tiempo es como si manejaras un carro automático, igual es con el idioma, puede que en un principio al conocer una regla, dudes en como se debe decir algo, pero con el tiempo ya no te lo preguntas y lo haces como es correcto sin ni siquiera pensarlo, por lo que yo no creo que el hablar de acuerdo a las normas limite nuestra espontaneidad, yo voto por el uso de "anduve", pero si en una localidad es natural "ande", no lo reprocharía tampoco puesto que si al caso vamos el castellano nació porque no se hablaba como era correcto el latín, así que si al caso vamos todos lo que hacemos es hablar mal el latín


----------



## lazarus1907

Jigoku no Tenshi said:


> No entiendo que quieres decir con lo de ...


Mira las citas y entenderás las bromas. He aquí una de ellas:


jmartins said:


> Respecto a si "anduve" es todavía una forma espontánea, parece ser que en Venezuela sí, pero está claro que en otros sitios no.


Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

Maruja14 said:


> Ella siempre ha dicho "endeverde" ("en vez de") y no hemos conseguido enseñarle a nombrar el "euro". Pero si vosotros lo decís, empezaré a pensar que nunca ha sido espontánea en el hablar.



O eso, o añadimos "endeverde" al diccionario porque es lo que se dice espontáneamente.


----------



## heidita

Jellby said:


> O eso, o añadimos "endeverde" al diccionario porque es lo que se dice espontáneamente.


Yo suelo divertirme inventando palabras y digo "indisdesdeluego" en vez de desde luego, pero no suelo pensar que la gente que es tan aburrida de decir simplemente "desde luego" no tengan un habla espontáneo. Claro, a raíz de algunas manifestaciones de por aquí, estoy por remendar....


----------



## atenea_84

yserien said:


> Los localismos y vulgarismos no hacen ley. Digan "andé" si quieren, pero no pretendan que los demás lo aceptemos.



Por supuesto que seguiré diciendo "andé", a no ser que un día me apetezca que la gente de mi alrededor me mire raro y piense que voy de "culta"; entonces diré "anduve". No sé los demás, pero yo desde luego no pretendo imponer nada a nadie. Quien diga naturalmente anduve, que lo siga diciendo, no voy a decirles que empiecen a decirlo mal como hacemos en algunos sitios. Pero sí que debería haber un poco de respeto hacia la forma de hablar NORMAL de algunos sitios y que es eso, la forma normal y coloquial de hablar AQUÍ de todo el mundo, no de gente ignorante, yo soy universitaria y no me considero ignorante en absoluto. Si me pusiera a escribir un libro o tuviera que dar una conferencia, usaría "anduve", pero cuando hablo coloquialmente con la gente (de aquí), digo " andé" como hace todo el mundo. Y nadie me puede obligar a dejar de hacerlo.

En ningún momento he dicho que sea correcto decir "andé", sólo pido que se respete un poquito y no se diga que es triste que en Valencia se diga así. Yo no he visto que nadie se escandalice por los laísmos de los madrileños... Pues no veo por qué por esto sí que hay que escandalizarse.

Y a los que tanto se escandalizan por el "andé", que le echen un vistazo al post de "se lo dije/se los dije". Es evidente que lo correcto es "se lo dije", pero hay sitios en Latinoamérica donde dicen normalmente "se los dije", y no por ser ignorantes, sino porque es la forma normal de decirlo allí. Y no he visto en ese post reacciones de horror por el hecho de que haya zonas en las que se diga así. Sin embargo en este post, mucha gente se lleva las manos a la cabeza por lo de "andé". Pues no sé dónde está la diferencia entre "andé" y "se los dije". Los dos son errores que se usan normalmente en determinados sitios.


----------



## Jellby

atenea_84 said:


> Por supuesto que seguiré diciendo "andé", a no ser que un día me apetezca que la gente de mi alrededor me mire raro y piense que voy de "culta"; entonces diré "anduve". No sé los demás, pero yo desde luego no pretendo imponer nada a nadie. Quien diga naturalmente anduve, que lo siga diciendo, no voy a decirles que empiecen a decirlo mal como hacemos en algunos sitios. Pero sí que debería haber un poco de respeto hacia la forma de hablar NORMAL de algunos sitios y que es eso, la forma normal y coloquial de hablar AQUÍ de todo el mundo, no de gente ignorante, yo soy universitaria y no me considero ignorante en absoluto. Si me pusiera a escribir un libro o tuviera que dar una conferencia, usaría "anduve", pero cuando hablo coloquialmente con la gente (de aquí), digo " andé" como hace todo el mundo. Y nadie me puede obligar a dejar de hacerlo.



Tampoco hay que sacar las cosas de madre. Lo que criticamos (al menos yo) es la actitud de "si la gente lo dice así es que es correcto, y hay que cambiar los diccionarios y libros de gramática". También nos puede parecer "triste" (entre comillas) que la gente diga "andé" por ignorancia; no porque sean unos ignorantes en sentido peyorativo, sino simplemente porque desconocen que la conjugación correcta es "anduve". Ahora bien, si sabes cuál es la forma correcta y la usas en contextos formales... pues bien 

Ocurre algo parecido con "alante". Estoy seguro de que muchos la usamos diariamente en el habla coloquial, pero de ahí a escribirla o a proclamar es que es perfectamente correcta hay un trecho.



> En ningún momento he dicho que sea correcto decir "andé", sólo pido que se respete un poquito y no se diga que es triste que en Valencia se diga así. Yo no he visto que nadie se escandalice por los laísmos de los madrileños... Pues no veo por qué por esto sí que hay que escandalizarse.



A mí me escandaliza el laísmo, bueno, más bien me entra la risa cada  vez que lo oigo. Más aún me escandalizaría si intentaran justificarme que ese "la" es correcto porque designa a una cosa femenina.



> Y a los que tanto se escandalizan por el "andé", que le echen un vistazo al post de "se lo dije/se los dije". Es evidente que lo correcto es "se lo dije", pero hay sitios en Latinoamérica donde dicen normalmente "se los dije", y no por ser ignorantes, sino porque es la forma normal de decirlo allí. Y no he visto en ese post reacciones de horror por el hecho de que haya zonas en las que se diga así. Sin embargo en este post, mucha gente se lleva las manos a la cabeza por lo de "andé". Pues no sé dónde está la diferencia entre "andé" y "se los dije". Los dos son errores que se usan normalmente en determinados sitios.



Mi actitud creo que es la misma. ¿Que se dice? de acuerdo, pero eso no lo convierte en correcto. De hecho, el uso de "andé" tendría más justificación, al fin y al cabo es sólo una cuestión morfológica, no sintáctica/gramatical.


----------



## heidita

atenea_84 said:


> Por supuesto que seguiré diciendo "andé", a no ser que un día me apetezca que la gente de mi alrededor me mire raro y piense que voy de "culta"; entonces diré "anduve".


 
Lo que más me llama la atención, atenea, es que dices _andé _"para que no te miren raro". Eso sí que es grande. ¿Hablas_ mal_ para no llamar la atención o porque estás convencida que lo que todos deberíamos decir es "andé? 



> En ningún momento he dicho que sea correcto decir "andé", sólo pido que se respete un poquito y no se diga que es triste que en Valencia se diga así. Yo no he visto que nadie se escandalice por los laísmos de los madrileños... Pues no veo por qué por esto sí que hay que escandalizarse.


 
A mí personalmente sí me parece censurable que una persona no por ignorancia, que tendría excusa, sino por "no llamar la atención" conjugue un verbo mal a sabiendas. Igualmente me parece censurable que una persona *a sabiendas* cometa laísmo o leísmo. Mi marido es también universitario (erase una vez...) y _no es consciente_ del leísmo o laísmo. Como por lo demás la mayoría de la gente de Madrid. 
Es más, si entras en discusión con un madrileño a ver si hay que decir"qué le doy o qué la doy", votarían siempre por el segundo caso, ya que "es femenino". No es que no se_ considere incorrecto_, es que no lo saben mejor. Eso es muy diferente a decir algo aposta mal....pienso yo, vamos.


----------



## Jigoku no Tenshi

Hola a todos.

Viendo esta discusión me di cuenta, que existen palabras que están tan arraigadas a nuestro léxico que nunca pensaríamos que están mal, mas allá de “ande” y “anduve” vi el caso de "Se los dije" y "se lo dije", y es cierto en muchas regiones se usa así y aunque pueda ser incorrecto su uso, es algo que en mi país nadie nunca he escuchado corregirlo, yo mismo lo uso, y nunca habría pensado que esta mal, a diferencia de otras cosas que aunque su uso sea muy extendido es algo que no escribirías en tu tesis de grado por ejemplo, por eso creo que la regla aquí es aquella de "si vas a Roma, haz como los romanos", así que mas allá de decir si algo esta mal o bien, va a depender de que se dice en la realidad recuerden que "primero se impone la costumbre, luego se impone la norma y luego se impone la ley" así que aunque "ande", "se los dije", "haiga", "hubieron" y muchos otros, pueden sonar mal para unos, pero para otros es una regla indiscutible según el país o región que hayan nacido y me parece odioso corregirlo cuando no hemos crecido allí, puesto que de haberlo hecho lo mas seguro es que también lo haríamos


----------



## atenea_84

heidita said:


> Lo que más me llama la atención, atenea, es que dices _andé _"para que no te miren raro". Eso sí que es grande. ¿Hablas_ mal_ para no llamar la atención o porque estás convencida que lo que todos deberíamos decir es "andé?
> *
> Veo que ni siquiera lees con atención lo que escribo, o no eres capaz de entenderlo , porque me parece que yo en ningún momento he dicho que todos deban decir "andé".Quien diga normalmente "anduve", que lo siga diciendo, faltaría más. Tampoco se trata de que me "preocupe" llamar la atención. Lo de que me mirarían raro sólo lo dije para ilustrar hasta qué punto aquí es normal decir "andé" y anormal decir "anduve". Además, yo no hablo "mal" en general, el único error que cometo (de forma sistemática, que uno ocasional se nos puede escapar a cualquiera) es el de andar, y ya te digo que aquí no se considera un error porque todo el mundo lo dice así.*
> 
> A mí personalmente sí me parece censurable que una persona no por ignorancia, que tendría excusa, sino por "no llamar la atención" conjugue un verbo mal a sabiendas. Igualmente me parece censurable que una persona *a sabiendas* cometa laísmo o leísmo. Mi marido es también universitario (erase una vez...) y _no es consciente_ del leísmo o laísmo. Como por lo demás la mayoría de la gente de Madrid.
> 
> *No me creo que la gente de Madrid (que por lo menos hayan terminado la educación obligatoria) no sepa que el laísmo no es correcto. Se estudia en el colegio. Habrá quien no lo sepa, claro...Pero seguro que más de la mitad de la gente que usa el laísmo, sabe que es incorrecto. Y lo siguen usando porque les sale así de forma natural. ¿Eso no te parece censurable? Es lo mismo que pasa con el "andé". ¿Y no te parece censurable inventarte palabras como "indisdeluego"? ¿Para divertirte dices? Esto sí que es grande. Pues vaya diversión. Además, no sé si te has dado cuenta, pero eso también es decir algo mal aposta, algo que te parece tan censurable.
> *
> *Además, es que no se trata de coger y decir algo mal así porque sí. Se trata de que aquí siempre se dice así.Es una costumbre, algo cultural, no sé cómo llamarlo. Es que eso es lo que no quieres entender. Te has encerrado en tu postura y de ahí no hay quien te saque. Entiendo que te cueste entender lo que ocurre aquí con el andé, porque no eres de aquí, y las cosas a veces cuesta entenderlas desde fuera, pero si no lo entiendes, lo mínimo que puedes hacer es respetarlo.Lo voy a decir una vez más para que quede claro: no pienso que sea correcto decir "andé", ni pienso que tenga que decir*l*o así todo el mundo, sólo pido que se respete que en Valencia se dice así.
> *


----------



## atenea_84

Jigoku no Tenshi said:


> primero se impone la costumbre, luego se impone la norma y luego se impone la ley" así que aunque "ande", "se los dije", "haiga", "hubieron" y muchos otros, pueden sonar mal para unos, pero para otros es una regla indiscutible según el país o región que hayan nacido y me parece odioso corregirlo cuando no hemos crecido allí, puesto que de haberlo hecho lo mas seguro es que también lo haríamos



Me parecen muy sensatas tus palabras. Un aplauso para ti


----------



## Casusa

jorge_val_ribera said:


> Aunque sé que *anduve* es la forma correcta, acá todo el mundo dice "andé". Aquí no es signo de falta de educación ni nada (como sí lo es *haiga* u otras cosas). Es más, insistir en decir *anduve* sonaría bastante pedante.


 
No es así, en el ambiente donde yo estoy NADIE dice andé, y si lo hace es considerado de "tierra adentro"


----------



## Owttye

lo que maicon_5 quiso decir es que cuando un error lo dicen todas las personas ya lo acepta la real academia de la lengua como gramática. 
rosarina le enseñaron en argentina "anduve" pero sus colegas en españa ven muy normal y comun decir "andé", y eso es porque cuando lo común ya es mirado como "normal".
rosarina, lo anterior es para darte a entender que "andé" es un error; lo correcto es "anduve" pero tus colegas de tanto repetir el error ya lo ven normal.
saluds desde colombia.


----------



## Gris

No quiero encender más los animos, sinceramente. Pero pregunto: ¿Comó se conjuga en catalán el verbo equivalente al  'andar' del castellano?
Lo pregunto porque, como se ha comentado que es en Valencia, Baleares, etc. donde  está más extendido el 'andé', se me ocurre que puede ser una influencia del catalán (con esto no quiero decir ni que los de Valencia o Baleares hablen mal el castellano, ni que esté mal dicho... es sólo una curiosidad)
No hablo catalán pero siempre me pareció que muchos verbos que en castellano son irregulares, en catalan no lo son ( y a mi me encanta como suenan!).

Sobre el resto de la discusión,  yo soy Argentina y he vivido en Madrid y en Sevilla bastante tiempo.  A mi me chirria en los oídos igualmente el 'la dije' que el 'andé', pero supungo que en otros sitios chirriarán expresiones mías ('se los dije'), lo que no significa tampoco que no procure cuidar un poco la manera en que me expreso.


----------



## xeneize

Una nota de uso nomás:
en Valladolid, ciudad donde viví, todo el mundo, que yo sepa, dice *andé*.
Hasta los universitarios.
Incluso, me dijeron que es la forma típica y normal en la ciudad.

Se me ocurriría decir....¿no tendría que ser justamente Valladolid _la cuna del idioma_?...
Como apostilla chistosa, diría: o no es así, o bien _*andé*_ está bien 

Al margen de usos personales (yo nunca dije *andé*, ni lo diré, ya que para mi es *anduve*), no llego a entender un cierto tipo de postura que puede llevar a considerar que todo tiene que ser explicado por una regla, caber en un norma, que lo que no entra no está bien, etc etc.
Algunas veces las personas que piensan esto, quizás no llegan a aceptar o entender que hay cosas que están bien, que se dicen en ciertos ámbitos, y que se dicen a sabiendas aunque no estén en el diccionario, y esto no por ser agresivos, no por ser arrogantes, sino porque forman parte de la cultura de algunos, de su uso, de su legado lingüístico, y para los que lo dicen están bien, aunque no entren en un diccionario, están bien, y no por esto quien opina así es un bárbaro irrespetuoso.
Puede serlo prescindiendo de esto, pero puede serlo incluso más quien le reconviene por su supuesto "uso bárbaro".
O sea, nunca alguien será "bárbaro" simplemente por decir algo que a otros oídos suene "mal" o que ni siquiera tiene cabida en un diccionario, ni por decir que en su entorno/ciudad/aldea/estado/país todos o muchos lo consideran correcto.
Me asombra un poco el hecho de que a algunos les pueda costar tanto entender este concepto para mí muy sencillo. Pero seguro que hay otras cosas que a algunos no les cuesta nada entender, y que a mí sí me supone mucho esfuerzo.
Gracias a Dios, tenemos estados democráticos (España lo es), donde hay libertad de expresión.
No tenemos regímenes autoritarios, ni estamos todos sujetos a una "norma" al hablar, como los nenes están constreñidos a llevar el delantal cuando van al jardín de infantes. 
Las reglas nos sirven para vivir, pero no es que vivamos para servir las reglas, por suerte.
Así que, si en Valencia u otros sitios usan decir *andé*, para mí está bien, y yo lo considero correcto en su ámbito.
Si me dicen que lo usan inclusive en la forma escrita, deduciré que en Valencia se lo reputa correcto también formalmente, y no me cuesta ni mucho ni poco aceptar esto o entenderlo.
Si me dicen que lo reputan correcto nomás en el habla, deduciré que no es un uso culto, sino más bien coloquial, algo impropio, pero usado.
Pero todo esto sin pasarme 
Ya que si me dijeran que es lo correcto (usar *andé*), que es lo normal, que tendría que ser lo más espontáneo para todos, les diría que no es así, que no es ni lo más correcto ni lo más espontáneo, sino simplemente una respetable forma suya.
Y si me miraran raro por decir _anduve_, lo aceptaría ya que sabría que es algo ajeno a su forma de hablar, pero capaz, conversando, les diría que donde yo se dice _anduve_, que además es la forma reputada correcta por las gramáticas.
Si me dijeran que no debería decirlo, bueno, entonces...me iría y los mandaría a freír espárragos 

(Como apostilla únicamente de opinión personal, no pensaba que el uso de _andé_ estuviera tan extendido. Ahora que sé que se dice en Valencia, Catalunya, Baleares, parte de Bolivia (los llanos), además de Valladolid, e imagino más sitios, me llama algo la atención que no aparezca ni una anotación al respecto en el diccionario Rae).


----------



## Gris

Xeneise, si lo de "no llego a entender un cierto tipo de cerrazón que puede llevar a considerar que todo tiene que ser explicado por una regla, caber en un norma, que lo que no entra no está bien, etc etc."
De verdad que lo mío era más una curiosidad que intención de defender una u otra postura.
Igual, después de preguntarlo me di cuenta de que era un hilo muy viejo... 

Saludos


----------



## xeneize

Hola Gris, no me refería en absoluto a vos, sino a ciertas posturas radicales contra el uso de "andé".
Tu intervención no tenía nada que ver, por supuesto, en absoluto 
Es más, personalmente tu comentario me pareció muy atinado y con mucho sentido.
Saludos


----------



## belén

Bueno, la cosa es que en catalán el verbo andar no se traduce como "andar", de hecho, se usa "caminar" (igual que en castellano) por eso no ha lugar a confusión. Igual era una buena teoría


----------



## XtianB

belén said:


> Bueno, la cosa es que en catalán el verbo andar no se traduce como "andar", de hecho, se usa "caminar" (igual que en castellano) por eso no ha lugar a confusión. Igual era una buena teoría



Aunque creo que por sí mismo el catalán no explica la confusión, sí hay un equivalente a andar en catalán aunque no comparte la totalidad de significados que es el verbo "anar" que en el pretèrit perfet es "jo aní, tu anares, ell anà" similares a las formas incorrectas del castellano.


----------



## Agró

XtianB said:


> Aunque creo que por sí mismo el catalán no explica la confusión, sí hay un equivalente a andar en catalán aunque no comparte la totalidad de significados que es el verbo "anar" que en el pretèrit perfet es "jo aní, tu anares, ell anà" similares a las formas incorrectas del castellano.



Que rara vez se usa (por no decir nunca), por lo cual dudo de que sea ésa la causa. No creo que el sustrato catalán intervenga en este punto concreto.

Para mí que esto no es más que una regularización del paradigma, lógica si pensamos en economía del lenguaje. Estos fenómenos son, probablemente, imparables y acabarán entrando en el estándar oral y escrito, en cuanto algún escritor de renombre les dé su bendición.

En cuanto a la difusión geográfica del fenómeno diré que también se da en Navarra y Aragón (y tiene buena salud). 

De la misma forma, el imperfecto de subjuntivo de "estar" es, mayoritariamente, "estara" o "estase". Empieza a ser raro oír "estuviera/estuviese".


----------



## Birke

Agró said:


> De la misma forma, el imperfecto de subjuntivo de "estar" es, mayoritariamente, "estara" o "estase". Empieza a ser raro oír "estuviera/estuviese".



¿También por allá? En mi pueblo (de repoblación aragonesa, por si sirviera el dato) se dice ese "estara", pero creo que gana ampliamente el "estuviera". 

Lo que nadie pone en sus labios es un "anduve" o "anduviera", y el que se da cuenta de que 'andé' y 'andara' son incorrectos los evita recurriendo a perífrasis: fui andando, fuera/estuviera andando.


Siendo sinceros, ¿habéis oído alguna vez a un padre que al caerse el niño le diga "¡Si anduvieras con cuidado!"?  Yo nunca; ahí, con la precipitación de quien acude a atender al hijo, sale solito un "¡Si andaras con cuidado!" por más que luego mires a ver si alguien te ha oído…


----------



## SanchoQuijotiz

Hola R. Muy legítima tu pregunta. Por ninguna vuelta me gustaría entrarme en una logomaquia, especialmente habiendo tantos grandes gramaticotatos que ya me precedieron.  No solo por amor a la erística me gustaría aportar algo, sin ningún ánimo dogmático de decirte lo que “es correcto” o no. En efecto la Real Academia Española reconoce el uso ‘anduve’, pero si nos atenemos al desarrollo y uso del lenguaje debemos considerar que la lengua no la componen los doctores, sino la gente que la usa. En algún momento las lenguas se corrompen o se transforman y de esas corrupciones luego nos hacemos dogmas. Sin embargo, el lenguaje se genera por la acción de simples mortales. De forma muy similar se puede hablar también de la Moda. Justo anoche estaba viendo una revista ‘top fashion’. Lo interesante fue ver que los vestidos estrafalarios que se veían ahí eran en definitiva los que no se ven en las calles (ni salones). La moda, por lo tanto, no es eso que hacen o determinan los modistos, ni lo que se presenta en las revistas o lo que intentan vendernos en los centros comerciales constantemente. Es moda recién cuando llega a las calles. Con el lenguaje pasa casi lo mismo. Existen dos obras muy interesantes que hablan un poco sobre estas cuestiones estilísticas. Una es de Erasmo “Ciceronianus” y la otra es de un español, Juan de Valdés “Dialogo de la lengua”. Por ende, creo que ambos están en lo correcto, tanto tú como tus compañeros, pues en definitiva el uso ampara a las dos partes.


----------



## germanbz

chics said:


> Cierto, por aquí no se dice de modo espontáneo.
> 
> Cuando lo oyes detectas que la persona o bien es de fuera o bien un repelente. A nosotros también nos parecen de analfabetos ciertos modismos que se usan mucho en otros lugares. Y lo respetamos como modismo local, pensamos "es de fuera". En Cataluña y Valencia NADIE dice naturalmente _anduve_.


Esas afirmaciones absolutas y com mayúsculas son extremadamente arriesgados. Yo soy de Valencia y lo digo espontáneamente, así que aunque sea minoría ese NADIE en mayúscula no se cumple.
Será porque ya desde pequeño mis padres y profesores me corrigieron o por la razón que sea, pero así como si oigo andé no me suera raro como ocurriría con otras incorrecciones, no vacilo a la hora de decir anduve, entre otras cosas porque es un tiempo verbal que uso en raras ocasiones, pero esas pocas sí lo uso.
Generalmente en lugar de _anduve _utilizo más espontáneamente de forma natural "estuve andando" pero no "andé".


----------



## anangelus

En efecto ya han pasado algunos años desde que se inicio este tema, por lo cual considero adecuado dar una respuesta actualizada, así como lo dice SanchoQuijotiz el uso correcto de las palabras lo dan las personas. Aunque existe un organismo que se encarga de actualizar estos usos, difícilmente se puede poner al día con los distintos modismos y actualizaciones en todo el mundo. La lengua evoluciona, pueden tardar más de mil años en cambiar algunas palabras, pero de igual manera puede ser en menos de un año. Todo evoluciona, tal es el caso de las diéresis que ya es correcto omitirlas, tal vez a mi abuelo no le guste la idea, porque se le enseño así, pero la realidad ya es otra.  

Un caso similar a este es la conjugación de imprimir: he impreso o he imprimido... La RAE tardó mucho en asimilarlo, pero ahora ambas son correctas. Anduve no se considera oficialmente correcto, pero es muy común escuchar que la gente lo mencione, tal vez encontremos más de uno que se burle del mal pronunciamiento, pero hay que aceptar que en la cultura, que engloba la lengua, un hecho que fue considerado incorrecto hace 10 años o menos puede ahora ser ya considerado incluso necesario.


----------



## Aviador

anangelus said:


> […] Anduve no se considera oficialmente correcto, pero es muy común escuchar que la gente lo mencione […]


No, anangelus. _Anduve_ es en efecto la forma correcta: andar.

Por cierto, bienvenido al foro.


----------



## More od Solzi

_Andé _parece una forma castellanizada del gallego/portugués _andei_.


----------



## germanbz

anangelus said:


> Todo evoluciona, tal es el caso de las diéresis que ya es correcto omitirlas,


*diéresis*. Signo ortográfico auxiliar, también llamado _crema,_ representado por dos puntos (¨) que se disponen horizontalmente sobre la vocal a la que afectan. En español tiene los usos siguientes:
*a)* Debe colocarse *obligatoriamente *sobre la _u_ para indicar que esta vocal ha de pronunciarse en las combinaciones _gue_ y _gui: vergüenza, pingüino._ Debe escribirse también sobre las letras mayúsculas: BILINGÜE, LINGÜÍSTICA. En ediciones actuales de textos antiguos no modernizados, también puede encontrarse este signo escrito sobre la _u_ en las combinaciones _que, qui,_ con esta misma finalidad: _qüestión, qüistión_ (en lugar de la forma moderna _cuestión_).



anangelus said:


> Anduve no se considera oficialmente correcto, pero es muy común escuchar que la gente lo mencione, tal vez encontremos más de uno que se burle del mal pronunciamiento



Anduve es a día de hoy la única forma correcta por mucho que la forma más común sea andé en muchos sitios.

*pronunciamiento**.*
*1.* m. Alzamiento militar contra el Gobierno, promovido por un jefe del Ejército u otro caudillo.
*2.* m._ Der._ Cada una de las declaraciones, condenas o mandatos del juzgador.


----------



## lojaalmu

La  RAE tiende a autorizar algunas palabras cuando se utilizan masivamente. De momento, no se ha decidido a autorizar *andé*, pero es solo cuestión de tiempo. Creedme.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

No es que no te crea, lojaalmu, cosas peores se han visto . Solo espero que esa "cuestión de tiempo" sea muyyyyyy larga, y no estar aquí para verlo. De momento, no lo veo tan extendido ni tan usado como para que se plantee aceptar semejante burrada.

Saludos


----------



## germanbz

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Hola.
> 
> No es que no te crea, lojaalmu, cosas peores se han visto . Solo espero que esa "cuestión de tiempo" sea muyyyyyy larga, y no estar aquí para verlo. De momento, no lo veo tan extendido ni tan usado como para que se plantee aceptar semejante burrada.
> 
> Saludos


Desde el latín vulgar que se hablaba allà por los primeros siglos del milenio, hasta el castellano que usaron Cervantes y Calderón ¿sabes lo que media? Una ingente cantidad de "burradas".


----------

